# Today It Was My Turn....



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I love seeing the posts where someone has a great score, admittedly with some envy. This morning I did my usual Craigslist search, saw an interesting ad and left a call back number. I expected nothing since the post was three days old. Just as I was about to go out for lunch, the phone rang. A very nice older lady said that she still had the cars in the ad. They had been bought new for her sons who never had any interest and they had never been run. When I got there I found this lovely lot, still in it's master case. I didn't steal them, but the price was very fair. After 40 years in hibernation, these finally found a good home!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

wow nice score.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing find, I got a good piece of change for one of those Checkerboard Camaros the other day.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

wo wo wo!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoiks!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WHOA! Nice haul! You can open some to run and still have some of the same ones sealed in the box. Or keep one of each and sell off a few to recoup some of the purchase price. 

I was just reading about these, actually... The TycoPro 2 is the one with the drop arm guide flag, as opposed to having the guide flag attached to the brass pan, right?

--rick


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks like an old JVC receiver in the backround?
Had one as a teenager, couldn't kill it. Mine was Quad.

Nice Tycopro haul as well!
Later,
Keith


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is freakin' awesome!! Great find! You have just lost your right to be envious of other peoples finds!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What kind of nancys did she have that could get those and not have any interest in them :freak:

Nice score - they finally ended up with someone who can appreciate them.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great find especially in mint condition & original packaging!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is hope!!! Sweeet find!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW!!

Now we are all envious!!!

If you want to sell any doubles or triples, pm me pal!!

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Wow, darn it I missed again. Hey if you want sell or trade one of each I be very interested. 

Slotnut


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My son would be interested in one of the mustangs, Of course I would rather have a Superbird. Nice catch!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have not yet decided what I will do. My collection will benefit from one of each. After that I'll figure out the rest.

Rick, the Tycopro2 has the brass drop pan. Interestingly, you may notice that some of the cars have the 'white boots' silicone tires and the rest have black rubber. 

Pomfish, good eye on the JVC. I've had that one since the late 70's and it still works great. Hard to beat.

The stuff is still out there. Next?.......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet ! :thumbsup: Doesn't get any better than that, it's like using a time machine and bringing 'em back to the future 
PS- I wish my recent Aurora Score was that perfect....but no complaints, just some envy directed towards you


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is a nice score, :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Greeeeeaaaat find!! Good on ya!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love those Superbirds.


----------

